# weird bleeding after c-section?



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

is it normal to bleed from the urethra after a c-section? i'm a week out. i have some minor pain while peeing also. could the catheter have caused this? i googled and cant find anything. if it continues i'll go to my dr.

thank you!


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

That does not sound normal to me. Maybe the cath damaged it. I would call your doc. I would also ask this question in the vabc room since all the girls in there have had c sections.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have had three c/s and after all three I have had pain or discomfort from the foley at your point in recovery. I don't remember blood, but if it is just a tiny bit on the TP then it is most likely broken blood vessels bursting from where they inserted the foley.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

It definitely depends on how much bleeding we are talking about--?

Otherwise--do you have any tendency to get UTIs? Catheterization is known to bring on UTI, esp. in those with a pre-existing tendency.

You mention minor pain upon peeing--where? what kind of pain? (stabbing, burning, dull ache, throbbing, other....? In your urethra, up higher in bladder, up higher still...?)

Whether or not you see your dr, I would get drinking *plenty* of water/clear fluids over the next several days, including a cranberry blend (unsweetened--but there are some good tasting unsweetened cran blends with other juices) and eating berries, berries, berries. This helps cleanse bacteria out of the urinary tract. You might also look at your local vitamin or natural food store for a pill containing cranberry extract, for same reason.

If signs stay minor, then it's probably ok to wait 3-5 days before seeing a dr. In the meantime, you can try the above which may fix the issue. But if you start to run a fever, or if bleeding increases, or if pain increases especially if pain reaches higher than urethra/bladder (into kidneys/lower-to-mid back region), then don't wait to see your dr. or go to ER.


----------

